# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ (ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ) ΓΙΑ ΦΟΥΡΝΑΚΙ

## tomis

Καλημέρα ψαχνω ηλεκτρικα σχεδια για φουρνακι με η χωρις...( ματια.. :Drool: ).......κ.τ.λ.
 Ξέρει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρώ.... :W00t: ..???

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γράψε στο γκούγκλη ...wiring diagram oven (μια που το θέτεις αόριστα ανεξαιρέτως μάρκας ) 
Τα σχέδια σε κάθε φουρνάκι διαφέρουν ανάλογα και τους διακόπτες επιλογών που έχει κτλ δεν είναι στάνταρ σε όλα τα μοντέλα

----------


## tomis

ευχαριστω φιλε μου

----------


## tomis

φιλε Πετρο ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον...

απο οτι ειδα σε ενα σχεδιο (εμενα ειναι ιταλικο φουρνακι sifac με δυο ιδιες  αντιστασεις κατω και μια πανω,ενα επιλογικο διακοπτη πανω -κατω /γκριλ και ενα θερμοστατη)
1.   η μια κατω δουλευει σε σειρα με το γκριλ και η αλλη κατω τροφοδοτείται κατευθειαν, όταν εχουμε τον διακοπτη πανω-κατω 
2.  το γκριλ τροφοδοτειται κατευθειαν οταν εχω το διακοπτη σε γκριλ και οι κατω δεν δουλευουν..

ειναι σωστα..?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το 2 είναι σωστά . 
Στο 1 με μπέρδεψες και δεν είναι δυνατόν η κάτω να συνδυάζεται με το γκριλ . Δηλαδή θέλω να πω ότι το γκριλ δουλεύει συνήθως μόνο του και είναι όταν θέλουμε να ξεροψηθεί κάτι στο επάνω μέρος και μόνο .
Μόνο οι αντιστάσεις που είναι "περιφερειακές " (εκτός του γκριλ) και οι πάνω κάτω αντιστάσεις συνδυάζονται και μαζί και μόνες τους (δηλαδή από τις περιφερειακές π.χ. μόνο η επάνω ή μόνο η κάτω ή και οι 2 μαζί οι περιφερειακές ) Αλλά ποτέ μαζί με το γκριλ (το γκριλ μόνο του και ανεξάρτητα λειτουργεί και σύμφωνα με την επιλογή του διακόπτη).



> 1. η μια κατω δουλευει σε σειρα με το γκριλ


 
Σε "σειρά" όπως το λες εσύ μπορεί να παρανόησες , και να είναι η "σειρά " του ουδέτερου αγωγού που είναι κοινός . Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα δουλεύουν οι αντιστάσεις και μαζί . Η κάθε μια από αυτές τις αντιστάσεις εκτός του κοινού ουδέτερου . έχουν τις ανεξάρτητες φάσεις από τον επιλογέα διακόπτη για να δουλέψουν ανεξάρτητα η καθεμιά.
Δεν ανέφερες το κύριο αρχικό πρόβλημα πιο είναι?

----------


## tomis

(εμενα ειναι ιταλικο φουρνακι sifac με δυο ιδιες  αντιστασεις κατω και  μια(γκριλ) πανω,ενα επιλογικο διακοπτη πανω -κατω  και ενα θερμοστατη)

συμφώνως της συνδεσμολογίας που είχε και με ενα σχεδιο που βρήκα ετσι όπως σου είπα ήταν και εμένα....... μου έκανε εντύπωση και ρωτάω κάποιον που ασχολείται με αυτά αν όντος έτσι είναι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για να το έκανε έτσι ο κατασκευαστής κάτι θα ξέρει . Στα μίνι φουρνάκια επειδή υπάρχει περιορισμός του θαλάμου και του ύψους . Μπορεί να τοποθέτησαν για πιο σωστά μια αντίσταση επάνω (αυτήν που λες εσύ "γκριλ") και όχι διπλή στο πάνω μέρος όπως συνηθίζεται στις μεγαλύτερες κουζίνες , καθόλου περίεργο (γιατί αν λογικά στα μίνι φουρνάκια είχαμε στο πάνω μέρος 2 αντιστάσεις ή μεγάλης ισχύος αντίσταση) αυτή θα ήταν ακατάλληλη και θα έκαιγε τα πάντα .

----------

